# 40 GB External Harddisk for Rs. 4000 = Possible



## gxsaurav (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, this was shocking even for me, I was in the market with a friend of mine, to buy a PC for him, & there was a guy asing for a 1 GB Pen drive, suddenly the shopkeeper who is also my friend, gave him another Idea, a really good & shocking one

A samsung 2.5 Inch form factor based 40 GB Laptop Harddisk, for Rs 3500, & install it in an Intex External 2.5 Inch Harddisk casing with USB 2.0 for Rs 500 

Total cost Rs 4,000 for a 40 GB external harddisk, small enough to fit in a shirt's pocket, & powered by the USB port itself, the HD works at 5400 RPM, which rives the old 5400 desktop HDs, & USB 2.0 for ultra fast copieng

Now combine me with a Camera phone there, what do U get = Pics

Both of them 
*img294.imageshack.us/img294/7387/picture36qo.jpg

The HD itself

*img294.imageshack.us/img294/6947/picture24al.jpg

The USB 2.0 Casing by Intex 

*img294.imageshack.us/img294/2097/picture10uv.jpg

now tell me isn't this the best "Jugard" of us, the great Indians & not to forgot a great buy

3 more guys who were their at the moment, baught it right there


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 23, 2005)

& here is the link to the products itself, from their corresponding websites

The Hard disk

The intex external casing The 2.5 Inch encloser model


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 24, 2005)

You can actually get this called pocket HD for around 4000 or 7500 for the 80GB version. Those are by Sony I think. The drives are by Toshiba and they use that new perpendicular recording techonology. I am not sure if the drives are the same as those used in lap tops. I would go for that since it is made more for carrying than making one yourself. And it comes with a little leather pouch for carrying it.


----------



## Ankit (Aug 24, 2005)

well i am using such a jugad since last 2 years and never had a performance issue....
but if u guys like to have some thing real sturdy...i'll suggest to go for lacie 40 gb external hdd...retailing in lammy for about 5.2k (modera electronis)....or if u can compromise a litle on the size of casing then go for seagate momentus..100 gb external hdd...retailing for about 8.5k-9k....may sound cotly but the casing of seagate has a leather lining..and very sturdy....heance slightly more sioze and weight...lacies weighs only about 200gms...

for external casing always try to get the casing from BAFO..they are really good much better than intex...will cost around 900....


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 24, 2005)

Thats a great find gxsaurav. Could be pretty useful to me as I am about to go for a new HD for more space.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 24, 2005)

yo, although there are external HDs available & I know about it, this is simply something tricky which simply works, at a dam low price


----------



## anubhav_har (Aug 24, 2005)

great find gaurav


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 24, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> yo, although there are external HDs available & I know about it, this is simply something tricky which simply works, at a dam low price



Yes... but.... In cases where you carry such things around... 

It is always much much much better to get one that has been designed and pre made than making one yourself. It might not handle all the drops and stuff but it will be able to handle the vibrations and things much better. There is just no way one can do this assembly by hand and have it come out good. On the other hand if it is for home use then just get the 3 1/2 inch regular drive and casing which is much faster than the 2.5 drives.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 24, 2005)

anubhav_har said:
			
		

> great find gaurav



it's Saurav, not gaurav

U r right, but it's not we who are making it, it's already made, I checked the casing yesterday, it's preety tight, even if a fully made extarnal HD  falls, it will break, so will this

But Y will u throw it.....?


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 24, 2005)

Good work *gxsaurav* it was self explanatory.

I have been using one 6 gb old hdd like this......


----------



## Ankit (Aug 25, 2005)

once again let me add that please try to get casing from bafo....they are much better than intex...


----------



## blacklight (Nov 14, 2005)

@gxsaurav
how is the hdd performance wise ? while transferring Gbs of data  .i mean w.r.t a 7200 rpm drive ? do u get 7200 rpm drives also (of 2.5 inch size ) ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 14, 2005)

Go in for the "Vantec" casing. They offer no disconnection and perform superbly. 

Don't tell me most didn't know about this HDD casing stuff...


----------



## mail2and (Nov 14, 2005)

There is a company called "Gemini". Even TT reviewed their 2.5" casing.. it is real good too..

Good info for starters, gx


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 14, 2005)

There's an article on this very topic in this months Chip.


----------



## desertwind (Nov 14, 2005)

But there's a problem gxsaurav. Hard Discs are more prone to errors than flash discs. You have to be very careful handling them. Nothing happens if a pen drive falls on the floor, but guess what happens if a hard disc falls.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 14, 2005)

harddisks can usually withstand shock, i have seen HDs working even after they fell on ground from a simple height of 4 feets, much like an accident


----------



## desertwind (Nov 14, 2005)

Thats pure luck.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 14, 2005)

If you are worried about shocking the hard disk, a laptop hDD is much stronger than a 3.5 inch, while operation and as well as disconnected.


----------



## comrade (Nov 16, 2005)

my 40 gb external 2.5 hdd was 4 months old. i bought it for Rs.3750 hdd+casing.
my primary use of it is to transfer downloaded files from my university which has got 2mbps internet connection.
i will recommed this for a usb drive..since it offers plenty of space...useful to share ur friends movies,etc.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 16, 2005)

In Cal... Seagate momentus 40 GB+ Tech.com casing=3400+350+VAT 3900 I had just checked prices today


----------



## ashnik (Nov 22, 2005)

thank all u for casing suggestions,i have 3 hdds 160, 40, 20 all are 3.5 " i need casing for 20 gb seagate useries 5 with rubber cover. which case u suggest?
plz give exact model, i blindly trust u guys, and price.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 22, 2005)

tech com casing is bout 1100-1200


----------



## shaunak (Dec 8, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Go in for the "Vantec" casing. They offer no disconnection and perform superbly.
> 
> Don't tell me most didn't know about this HDD casing stuff...



vantec's much more xpensive. when i went the dealer quoted 2k or sumthing.


----------



## codeash (Dec 28, 2005)

I have bought a lst 120 gb hard disk for 4500/- from ebay bidding....i want to convert it to a external harddisk for my laptop...is it possible and what size of case should i buy????


----------



## parthbarot (Dec 28, 2005)

ya laptop hdd is better bcs, its small in size so can keep it in pocket like a calculator.

and cost are not much varying as i think.

regards,


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 28, 2005)

ok if i buy a 40 GB hdd with a good casing... tell me how much will it cost... i can shell out a max of 4K


----------



## parthbarot (Dec 28, 2005)

see.
PC HDD u will get at abt between 2.5 to 3k (40 GB)
and USB case is abt 800 to 1k..

so its 4 to 4.5K max..

i thnk u can get it in 4k.

regards.


----------



## jay4u (Dec 28, 2005)

Ya pure luck... take this...

I carried my hdd to my friends place... when my 3 yrs old IDE ATA seagate 80 gb 7200 rpm fell out of my hands while having fun with my friends.....

I was shell shock... and only recover when i saw it working perfectly... thanks heaven

The hdd fell from good 4 feet and the impact was no ordinary slip-and-fell-out-of-hand..... And i wow only to buy Seagate hdd hence forth... goodness me...


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 28, 2005)

wat about lappy hdd... aint it more rough??


----------



## mario_pant (Jan 19, 2006)

hurrah!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh I recently bought a new Kingston 1GB pen Drive.
But this thread made me think that My 3600 bucks gone wasted.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 19, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> i have a 40 gb hdd extra ...
> 
> can i make it external 2 ??? any casing for that 1 ???



u can make it external, just get a 3.5" casing 

and yes it will work on usb 1.1


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 19, 2006)

i just got one 3 days back and it's very useful, + it does not require external poer so it's actually handy


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 19, 2006)

me too i crry it everywhere with my pen drive, bluetooth dongle hanging down my neck and hdd in my pocket


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 20, 2006)

what i use these days is simply my phone, K700i, atleast for me the files being transfered are small, so 42 MB is enough for me, i take files of my 3D work in my phone to my isnti too


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 21, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> hey kniwor ... which case did u get 4 ur 3.5" hdd ??? no external power supply, wow ... as i was
> 
> told 3.5" ecases require power supply ...


hey i have myself clearly said that 3.5Â¨ casing requires external power in my post above.

I got a 2.5Â¨ external HDD and hence i said that.


----------

